# فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2007)

http://clipat.maktoob.com/viewVideo.php?video_id=16591                     بدون تعليق .


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

أين التعليقات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فالح العراقي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

مشكرو على هذا الموضوع ونريد المزيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



فالح العراقي قال:


> مشكرو على هذا الموضوع ونريد المزيد


+ ميرسى يا فالح على المرور وعلى التعليق وأعدك بالمزيد أنشالله .


----------



## christin (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

*ميرسي يادونا علي الموضوع*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

حاجة غريبة فعلا معقول ده حقيقي

ربنا يرحمها

بس اكيد دي مولودة كدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



christin قال:


> *ميرسي يادونا علي الموضوع*



+ ميرسى ليكى يا كيرستين وربنا معاكى .


----------



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

معقول اللي انا شوفتة دة

بجد فعلا احنا في اخر الايااام .............ربنا موجود


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> حاجة غريبة فعلا معقول ده حقيقي
> 
> ربنا يرحمها
> 
> بس اكيد دي مولودة كدا



+صحيح هى حاله غريبه جداً وانا كنت قريت قصتها وهحاول أجيبها بالتفصيل .. ميرسى يا كوبتك بجد نورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



frai قال:


> معقول اللي انا شوفتة دة
> 
> بجد فعلا احنا في اخر الايااام .............ربنا موجود



+ أيوه عندك حق يا فراى .........و ربنا يرحمنا برحمته ........ميرسى لمرورك وربنا معاك .


----------



## candy shop (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

ايه يا دونا صعب اوى

ربنا يرحمنا 

بجد دا يا دونا ولا ايه​


----------



## totty (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

_بسم الصليب
ربنا يرحمنا_​


----------



## googa2007 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

*اعتقد ان دة خدعة
مش حقيقى
يعنى اية بنت تتحول الى حيوان؟
ربنا خلق الانسان بشكلة و الحيوان بشكلة
وكل منهم لا يتحول للاخر
موضوع طريف شكرا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ايه يا دونا صعب اوى
> 
> ربنا يرحمنا
> 
> بجد دا يا دونا ولا ايه​



+ ههههههههه بحبك وانتى مخضوضه يا كاندى .........الحقيقه ان الكليب ده والموضوع نفسه مكتوب فى عدة مواقع ومنتديات وانا هحاول أجيب التفاصيل ...........ميرسى يا كاندى لمرورك وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



totty قال:


> _بسم الصليب
> ربنا يرحمنا_​



+آمين ........ ميرسى يا توتى ووحشتينا ..........ربنا معاكى يا قمرايه .


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



googa2007 قال:


> *اعتقد ان دة خدعة
> مش حقيقى
> يعنى اية بنت تتحول الى حيوان؟
> ربنا خلق الانسان بشكلة و الحيوان بشكلة
> ...



+الحقيقه يا جوجا أنا كنت قريت قصتها بس للاسف مش فاكره غير انها تقريباًهنديه وتتحدث باللهجه السعوديه .........عامةً انشالله أجيب الموضوع كاملاً .......ميرسى لمرورك وربنا يباركك.


----------



## Ramzi (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

يا ساتر استر 
فعلا فيلم غرييييييييييييييييب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

فعلاً هو الموضوع غريب وربنا يرحمنا برحمته . ........ ميرسى يا رمزى على التعليق وربنا معاك .


----------



## fadia2005 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

يا اخواتي ما راينه شيء لا يصدق ولكن نحن نعرف ان الله قدر على كل شيء فما العجب نحن نؤمن بذلك ان الله يقدر ان يجعل من كل انسان ما يريد


----------



## jim_halim (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

سلام و نعمة 

شكراً علي الموضوع .. 

و لكني تعلمت ألا أصدق مثل هذه الأخبار .. مالم تأت من مصدر موثوق 


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



fadia2005 قال:


> يا اخواتي ما راينه شيء لا يصدق ولكن نحن نعرف ان الله قدر على كل شيء فما العجب نحن نؤمن بذلك ان الله يقدر ان يجعل من كل انسان ما يريد


+عندك حق يا فاديه .........ربنا قادر على كل شىء .........ميرسى لمرورك وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> 
> شكراً علي الموضوع ..
> 
> ...



+ ميرسى يا جيم  وفى الحقيقه ان الموضوع موجود على أكثر من موقع وفى أحدى المواقع موجوده القصه كامله وسأحاول نقلها ......... أشكرك وربنا يبارك حياتك  .


----------



## lousa188114 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع 
بس موضوع مخيف اوي جدا
 ياريت يا دونا تجيبلنا عنه اخبار اكتر 
وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



lousa188114 قال:


> مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع
> بس موضوع مخيف اوي جدا
> ياريت يا دونا تجيبلنا عنه اخبار اكتر
> وربنا يرحمنا



 + ميرسى يا  lousa  على التعليق وهو فعلاً شىء غريب جداً ومخيف ... وانشالله هجيب القصه كامله وربنا معاكى يا جميله .


----------



## egyptchristian (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

أشكرك اختي الغالية على هذا الفديو. 
أعتقد أن هذا ناتج من التلاعب في الهندسة الجينية بين الأنسان والحيوان.


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



egyptchristian قال:


> أشكرك اختي الغالية على هذا الفديو.
> أعتقد أن هذا ناتج من التلاعب في الهندسة الجينية بين الأنسان والحيوان.



+ بالفعل هو أقرب الاحتمالات ان يكون هذا ناتج من تلاعب فى الهندسه الجينيه وربنا يرحمنا برحمته واشكر لك مرورك وتعليقك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## monlove (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

فعلا غريبة جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



monlove قال:


> فعلا غريبة جدا



+ ميرسى على المرور وربنا يباركك  ..


----------



## asula (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

مشكورة على الموضوع
بس انا مش مصدقة هالموضوع 
والرب يحمينا من الشرير


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



asula قال:


> مشكورة على الموضوع
> بس انا مش مصدقة هالموضوع
> والرب يحمينا من الشرير


+ سيبك من الموضوع ..الموضوع اللى أهم ان انتى وحشااااااااااانى جداً:66: .... ايه الغياب ده كله على الله يكون خير .......وميرسى على مرورك وربنا معاكى .


----------



## end (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

اعتقد خدعة


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



end قال:


> اعتقد خدعة


+ احتماااااااااااااااال .........ميرسى لمرورك .


----------



## losivertheprince (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

سلام المسيح :
أولآ شكرآ ليكي جدأ .
ثانيآ : بجد الفيديو بشع جدآ لدرجة اني مكملتوش بأمانه غير بالعافيه لكن ان كان لعب في الجينات او حتي معجزة او خرافة او حتي مخلوق من كوكب اخر لكن فعلآ ....... الفيديو حقيقي ومفيهوش لعب . 
ثالثآ : ممكن القصه الحقيقيه للمسكينه دي .... ازاي بتفكر وازاي بتعيش ازاي بتتحمل انها تبقي فرجه للناس .
ربنا يعينها بجد
( ياريت نشكر ربنا علي نعمة الجسد اللي احنا فيه حتي لو عندنا نقص او وقعنا في تجربه أكيد احنا احسن منها كتير جدآ )​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> أولآ شكرآ ليكي جدأ .
> ثانيآ : بجد الفيديو بشع جدآ لدرجة اني مكملتوش بأمانه غير بالعافيه لكن ان كان لعب في الجينات او حتي معجزة او خرافة او حتي مخلوق من كوكب اخر لكن فعلآ ....... الفيديو حقيقي ومفيهوش لعب .
> ثالثآ : ممكن القصه الحقيقيه للمسكينه دي .... ازاي بتفكر وازاي بتعيش ازاي بتتحمل انها تبقي فرجه للناس .
> ...



+ فعلاً عندك حق هى حاجه غريبه جداً وانا أول مره شفت فيها   الفيديو ده حصلت عندى صدمه ومكنتش عارفه أعبر اذا كانت هى حاجه  محزنه ولا مدهشه ولا مرعبه .......مقدرتش احدد ..........ميرسى لتعليقك الجميل وربنا معاك ويباركك .


----------



## losivertheprince (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

سلام المسيح :
لا شكر علي واجب وربنا معاكي بس معلش انا كنت عايزك تتعبي وتعرفي قصة البنت دي ايه 
ويا ستي علي العموم انا مكنتش خايف مش قوي يعني لكن الخوف عليكي انتي انتي بنت ولغاية دلوقتي مفيش قانون بيحول الشباب لكائنات غريبه .... بهزر طبعآ ..... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> لا شكر علي واجب وربنا معاكي بس معلش انا كنت عايزك تتعبي وتعرفي قصة البنت دي ايه
> ويا ستي علي العموم انا مكنتش خايف مش قوي يعني لكن الخوف عليكي انتي انتي بنت ولغاية دلوقتي مفيش قانون بيحول الشباب لكائنات غريبه .... بهزر طبعآ ..... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



+ هههههههههههههه بقى كده :act23: ماشى يا عم ......عامةً تشكر انك خايف علىّ ..........وصدقنى انا قريت القصه كامله فى مكان تانى غير اللى جبت منه الفيديو وللاسف مش عارفه اوصلها تانى لكن هحاول ادور من تانى علشان خاطرك بس وميرسى ليك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## losivertheprince (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

سلام المسيح :
شكرآ لاهتمامك وعلي العموم انا راسي ورمت ....... كفاية ضرب بقي
ربنا معاكي 
الحق أقول لكم أنكم ستبكون وتنوحون والعالم يفرح"، "أنتم ستحزنون ولكن حزنكم يتحول إلى فرح" (يو 20:16).​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> شكرآ لاهتمامك وعلي العموم انا راسي ورمت ....... كفاية ضرب بقي
> ربنا معاكي
> الحق أقول لكم أنكم ستبكون وتنوحون والعالم يفرح"، "أنتم ستحزنون ولكن حزنكم يتحول إلى فرح" (يو 20:16).​​



+ خلاص سماح النوبه دى .....لكن المره الجايه مش هيحصل كويس :bomb:


----------



## losivertheprince (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
بجد ربنا يسامحك البنت دي بقت بتطلعلي في منامي زي ماتكون عايزة تقولي حاجة ... لا بامانه المنظر ده مش مفارق خيالي خالص .... انا بقيت اولع النور لما انام وبرده بتطلعلي ............. يالهوي ربنا يسامحك بجد ..... انا خايف قوووووووووووووووووووووووووي ..... *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> بجد ربنا يسامحك البنت دي بقت بتطلعلي في منامي زي ماتكون عايزة تقولي حاجة ... لا بامانه المنظر ده مش مفارق خيالي خالص .... انا بقيت اولع النور لما انام وبرده بتطلعلي ............. يالهوي ربنا يسامحك بجد ..... انا خايف قوووووووووووووووووووووووووي ..... *​


+ هههههههههههههههههه وطيب يا ترى عايزه تقولك أيه ؟؟؟ انا هجيبلك عنوانها ورقم تليفونها علشان تسألها بنفسك :thnk0001: ..........طيب ما تقول من الاخر انك وقعت فى غرامها :mus25: .........يلا ربنا يهنى سعيد بسعيده :smil15: ..........مبروك عليك :smil16:


----------



## فالح العراقي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

اخوان مشكورين على الدعوة بس ياريت الربط او كيف انتم شاهدتو الفيديو لان مافي رابط للتحميل فياريت الرابط


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



فالح العراقي قال:


> اخوان مشكورين على الدعوة بس ياريت الربط او كيف انتم شاهدتو الفيديو لان مافي رابط للتحميل فياريت الرابط



+ أخى فالح الرابط موجود فى أول مشاركه للمشاهده الفوريه ..وشكراً لمرورك .


----------



## ABN_EL_FADY (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

الحقيقة شأهدت الكليب  ولستا اعلم اهو حقيقة ام خدعة؟ ولكن ما  شد انتباهي هو التعليق المكتوب ودرجة التقييم با التعليق مكتوب معجزة!!!!!!!!!!!!! فتعريف المعجزة هي شئ يعجز الانسان عن عمله وخارج عن قدرته وارادته وايماني ان المعجزة هو عمل الهي والاعمال الالهية هي للخير ولتعريف الناس ان الله قادر علي كل شئ فما يتصوره الانسان انه مستطاع فهو مستطاع عن الله خالق الكل وضابط الكل ، ولكن ما رأئيته لا يندرج تحت عنوان معجزة بل ان كان هذا حقيقة فهو يندرج تحت عنوان ارحمنا يا سيد من الأسد الزائر الذي يجول ليجد ما يفترسه الرب قادر علي حماية شعبه ز


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جامد يا دونا ربنا يبركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



abn_el_fady قال:


> الحقيقة شأهدت الكليب  ولستا اعلم اهو حقيقة ام خدعة؟ ولكن ما  شد انتباهي هو التعليق المكتوب ودرجة التقييم با التعليق مكتوب معجزة!!!!!!!!!!!!! فتعريف المعجزة هي شئ يعجز الانسان عن عمله وخارج عن قدرته وارادته وايماني ان المعجزة هو عمل الهي والاعمال الالهية هي للخير ولتعريف الناس ان الله قادر علي كل شئ فما يتصوره الانسان انه مستطاع فهو مستطاع عن الله خالق الكل وضابط الكل ، ولكن ما رأئيته لا يندرج تحت عنوان معجزة بل ان كان هذا حقيقة فهو يندرج تحت عنوان ارحمنا يا سيد من الأسد الزائر الذي يجول ليجد ما يفترسه الرب قادر علي حماية شعبه ز


+  بيتهيألى انى مقلتش معجزه على الموضوع ........وان كان ده تعليق عضو اخر يمكن بس خانه التعبير وشكراً لمرورك يا ابن الفادى وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



الملك العقرب قال:


> موضوع جامد يا دونا ربنا يبركك



+ ميرسى يا كينج ونورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


----------



## peace_86 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

يا جمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة...

صدقوني .. صدقوني..

أقسم بكل ماهو مقدس بأني أقول الحق..

أن هذه كلها مجرد خدعة..
حصلت في عجمان (إمارة من دولة الإمارات)
وعملوا دعاية لهذا الامر..
وصار الدخلو بعشرة درهم للشخص..
وفي الاخير جاءت الشرطة وتم القبض عليهم
ونم كشف الخداع..

صدقوني لمن كنت أشوف الفيديو قبل سنتين..
كنت أرتعب جداً..
وكنت خايف أروح لمكان لوحدي..

لكن لمن قرات مقال القبض عليهم فرحت جداً..
وخاصة بأن المقال مكتوب في إحدى المواقع الشهيرة لإمارة عجمان..

أرجوكم لا تصدقوا مثل هذه الخرافات..
فكلها أمور تافهة.. هدفها كسب المال والشهرة فقط..

وشكراً..
*أخوكمـ..*​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

*شكرا للموضوع يا عزيزتي​*


----------



## losivertheprince (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح : 
لو بجد يا  الكلام ده حقيقي والحكاية دي خدعه يبقي ربنا يباركك انا كنت تعبان جدآ من الموضوع ده ...... كان كابوس ياراجل ........... بس هي تروح من خيالي .*​


----------



## peace_86 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

*losivertheprince..
صدقني..
وأنا قرات عن المقال إللي بيتكلم عن القبض عليهم..
بس من زمان قرأته.. من سنة ونص يمكن.. مش عارف هو فين موجود..

وشكراً..*
أخوكـ..


----------



## fadia2005 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

يا تراي الى متى الناس سيقدرون ان يستعملون هذه لخدع الناس الله يهدهم الى طريق الصوب


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



peace_86 قال:


> يا جمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة...
> 
> صدقوني .. صدقوني..
> 
> ...



+ ما كنت تسيبهم شويه .....بصراحه كنا مخوفين بالموضوع ناس كتير هههههههههه عامةً ميرسى لمرورك وربنا معاك يا بيس .


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



@CATHOLIC@ قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع يا عزيزتي​*



+ ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> لو بجد يا  الكلام ده حقيقي والحكاية دي خدعه يبقي ربنا يباركك انا كنت تعبان جدآ من الموضوع ده ...... كان كابوس ياراجل ........... بس هي تروح من خيالي .*



+ ههههههههههههه ....... الله يسامحك يا بيس:smil8: ......بس بكره هشوفلك حاجه تانيه يا برنس ........ده وعد منى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



fadia2005 قال:


> يا تراي الى متى الناس سيقدرون ان يستعملون هذه لخدع الناس الله يهدهم الى طريق الصوب



+ ميرسى للتعليق يا فاديه وربنا يباركك .


----------



## iloveusomuch (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

*شكرا لتعبك يا دونا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



iloveusomuch قال:


> *شكرا لتعبك يا دونا​*


 لا شكر على واجب :t17:.


----------



## vamdracula2005 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمه  ...  اعتقد ان هذا  الفلم  خدعه .   فهى فتاه غطت نفسها بفرو حيوان وتتحدث من اسفله  .. وهذا  ظهر من حركتها   فهى لاتتحرك     وتحرك فقط  يدها  بصعوبه    ، كمن   يدعى الحركه  .   وبالمناسبه الموضوع ده لو طلع حقيقى      انا  هخطبها   بنفسى    .


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> سلام ونعمه  ...  اعتقد ان هذا  الفلم  خدعه .   فهى فتاه غطت نفسها بفرو حيوان وتتحدث من اسفله  .. وهذا  ظهر من حركتها   فهى لاتتحرك     وتحرك فقط  يدها  بصعوبه    ، كمن   يدعى الحركه  .   وبالمناسبه الموضوع ده لو طلع حقيقى      انا  هخطبها   بنفسى    .



+ يعنى هننتظر من دراكولا ايه غير كده هههههههههه ......بس تخيل هتبقوا لايقين على بعض جداً .........بس يا ريت تنسى تعزمنا  ...... لاننا    طبعاً عارفين هتقدموا ايه بدل الشربات :budo:..


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

عنيا   انتى  تأمرى يا دونا  .   كلكوا معزومين  فى  خطوبتى مه الانسه  تعلب . 

ربع  صراصير  مشكل   هنا  للاستاذه دونا     واتوصى


----------



## losivertheprince (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
دراكولآ  انت صديقي من سنين صح .......... انت كده بتبوظ علاقتنا وبتحكم عليا اني عمري ما هزورك في بيتك تاني .................. ولا حتي هحضر فرحك ............. وبعدين انت عارف هي كانت عايزة تقولي حاجة ...........
لدونا نبيل : حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل هقول ايه اهلاويه صحيح .*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

خلاص  يا عم لوسيفر  ... مش  عايز تزورنا  خلاص  ده حقك  .  بس احنا اللى هنزورك  هااهاهاها ......  وهخليك تسلم على خطيبتى  وتطلعلك  بالليل فى كوابيسك  ..   

على فكره  انت كده  بتغلط  فى حد  من الكتيبه  الاهلويه  وده مش حلو  علشانك 

ربع صراصير   مشكل    للاستاذ لوسيفر     واتوصى  برضه


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> عنيا   انتى  تأمرى يا دونا  .   كلكوا معزومين  فى  خطوبتى مه الانسه  تعلب .
> 
> ربع  صراصير  مشكل   هنا  للاستاذه دونا     واتوصى



هههههههههههههه لا معلش انا لسه ضاربه ضفادع .


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> دراكولآ  انت صديقي من سنين صح .......... انت كده بتبوظ علاقتنا وبتحكم عليا اني عمري ما هزورك في بيتك تاني .................. ولا حتي هحضر فرحك ............. وبعدين انت عارف هي كانت عايزة تقولي حاجة ...........
> لدونا نبيل : حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل هقول ايه اهلاويه صحيح .*​



+ ايه ده حمدالله على السلامه طلعوك أمتى من المعتقل ههههههههه .... اسكت مش بيقولوا انهم اكتشفوا مصل جديد لعلاج الزملكاويه ...مبروك مقدماً .


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> خلاص  يا عم لوسيفر  ... مش  عايز تزورنا  خلاص  ده حقك  .  بس احنا اللى هنزورك  هااهاهاها ......  وهخليك تسلم على خطيبتى  وتطلعلك  بالليل فى كوابيسك  ..
> 
> على فكره  انت كده  بتغلط  فى حد  من الكتيبه  الاهلويه  وده مش حلو  علشانك
> 
> ربع صراصير   مشكل    للاستاذ لوسيفر     واتوصى  برضه



+  يا عم ده غيران منك أصله بصراحه طلب  ديلها قصدى ايدها قبلك بس هى موافقتش علشان يعنى بينى وبينك هو   زملكاوى ههههههههه ......بالذمه اتوصى بيه أوووو ى بالصراصير علشان يا عينى ده لسه طالع من المعتقل ومحروم من الاكل الحلو ده .


----------



## koka_jesus (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

مرسى على الموضوع يا دونة


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

وعندك سحليه مشويه  للاستاذ لويسفر     والحساب عند دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



koka_jesus قال:


> مرسى على الموضوع يا دونة



ميرسى يا كوكا وربنا معاكى .


----------



## girl of my lord (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

حاجه غريبه بجد
ميرسي يادونا


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

*اية دة يا دوناااااااااااااااا

انا مش مصدقة عيونى خالص​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع صعب يا دونا ياريت تحاولى تجيبى القصة بتاعته علشان نفهم ايه ده 
ربنا يحفظك ويحفظنا فى اسمه القدوس


----------



## فالح العراقي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

طب فين النص لاني تشوقت لهذة القصه


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

واو 

interesting

شكرا دونا عيني


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> وعندك سحليه مشويه  للاستاذ لويسفر     والحساب عند دونا



ايه ده وانا مالى اعزمه ليه .....خليها انجليزى احسن  :smile01


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



dolly قال:


> حاجه غريبه بجد
> ميرسي يادونا



ميرسى لمرورك يا دولى وربنا معاكى .


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

*حاجة صعبة بجد يا دوما

ربنا يرحمها

ميرسى على الموضوع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *اية دة يا دوناااااااااااااااا
> 
> انا مش مصدقة عيونى خالص​*



ههههههههههه ولا انا كمان يا مريومه مصدقه ......ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك وربنا معاكى .


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

نفسى لما نتفرج على المناظر دى نتحقق منها كويس + لو بصيت على الكليب هتلاقى ان الموجود خداع منظر البنت واحدة نائمة على حرف السرير هى فى الارض وراسها على السرير بوضع يهيء للمشاهد انها جسم كامل وهى راس فقط والباقى جسم قطة من النوع الاليف الكبير وهذا خداع ولا داعى لاان يضحك عليكم السعوديون لانهم غير اذكياء ويدعو الذكاء


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> موضوع صعب يا دونا ياريت تحاولى تجيبى القصة بتاعته علشان نفهم ايه ده
> ربنا يحفظك ويحفظنا فى اسمه القدوس



بص هو فى ناس بتاكد ان الموضوع كان فى شىء من النصب والله اعلم ......ميرسى لمرورك يا يوحنا وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



فالح العراقي قال:


> طب فين النص لاني تشوقت لهذة القصه



جااارى البحث .......ميرسى يا فالح لمرورك وربنا يباركك.


----------



## fadia2005 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



nagi-faraaoon قال:


> نفسى لما نتفرج على المناظر دى نتحقق منها كويس + لو بصيت على الكليب هتلاقى ان الموجود خداع منظر البنت واحدة نائمة على حرف السرير هى فى الارض وراسها على السرير بوضع يهيء للمشاهد انها جسم كامل وهى راس فقط والباقى جسم قطة من النوع الاليف الكبير وهذا خداع ولا داعى لاان يضحك عليكم السعوديون لانهم غير اذكياء ويدعو الذكاء



اني رايت الفيديو عليى هذا الموضوع وانا اوفق مع nagi-faraaoon;495517شكرا لك


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> واو
> 
> interesting
> 
> شكرا دونا عيني



 عجبتك ههههههههه ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر .


----------



## veansea (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

شكرا يا دونا 
بس احساسى انها متركبه لان 
الجزء اللى هى نائمه عليه هيا نايمه على 
الطرف و مفيش باقى السرير يعنى ممكن يبقا بالفوتو موف
او تركيب وش وهوا بيتكلم على شكل الاسد

الله و اعلم 
على العموم ربنا يشفيها


----------



## fadia2005 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

كم مره سنقول انها خدعه


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *حاجة صعبة بجد يا دوما
> 
> ربنا يرحمها
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع​*



ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .


----------



## micheal_jesus (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

اولا شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة 
وانا مش عارف اية دة وفعلا حاجة غريبة جدااااااااااااااا وربنا يستر على البشر 
وثانيا وحشتونى يا اصحابى جدا الفترة اللى فاتت وان مش هغيب عن المنتدى تانى 
لانى حسيت ان فى حاجة كبيرة نقصتنى وانا مبدخلش على المنتدى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



nagi-faraaoon قال:


> نفسى لما نتفرج على المناظر دى نتحقق منها كويس + لو بصيت على الكليب هتلاقى ان الموجود خداع منظر البنت واحدة نائمة على حرف السرير هى فى الارض وراسها على السرير بوضع يهيء للمشاهد انها جسم كامل وهى راس فقط والباقى جسم قطة من النوع الاليف الكبير وهذا خداع ولا داعى لاان يضحك عليكم السعوديون لانهم غير اذكياء ويدعو الذكاء



ميرسى لمرورك يا ناجى ومفيش حد يقدر يضحك علينا ولا حاجه :act31:......هو مجرد موضوع لذيذ طرحناه لسماع الاراء فقط لا غير .


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

ربنا يرحمنا ويجمبنا من كل الشرور      ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## †السريانيه† (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

على فكرة دي حاجه عجيبه قوي
مش قادرة اصدق  دي حقيقه ولا ايه؟؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



veansea قال:


> شكرا يا دونا
> بس احساسى انها متركبه لان
> الجزء اللى هى نائمه عليه هيا نايمه على
> الطرف و مفيش باقى السرير يعنى ممكن يبقا بالفوتو موف
> ...



وانا كمان بيتهيألى كده يا فينو .......وعلى رايك ربنا يشفيها ههههههه...ميرسى يا فينو وربنا معاكى يا قمر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



fadia2005 قال:


> كم مره سنقول انها خدعه



بيتهيألى التالته تابته ....نورتى يا فاديه .


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



micheal_jesus قال:


> اولا شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة
> وانا مش عارف اية دة وفعلا حاجة غريبة جدااااااااااااااا وربنا يستر على البشر
> وثانيا وحشتونى يا اصحابى جدا الفترة اللى فاتت وان مش هغيب عن المنتدى تانى
> لانى حسيت ان فى حاجة كبيرة نقصتنى وانا مبدخلش على المنتدى ​



ميرسى لذوقك واكيد كمان انت وحشت كل اخواتك واصحابك فى المنتدى ....ويا ريت فعلا متغيبش عن عيلتنا الكبيره هنا ....واكيد انت كنت مفتقد محبة اخواتك ......منتظرين تواجدك الدائم و ربنا يباركك .


----------



## fayse_f (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

اشكر تعبك الرب يباركك
لكن بصراحه ده غير منطقي طبعاً كل شئ عند  الله مستطاع


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا ويجمبنا من كل الشرور      ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك



 امين ......ميرسى يا سندباد اسيوط وربنا يباركك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

يا ماما اية دا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





حقيقى دى ولا فيها خدعة :t9:

ميرسى يا دونا :heat:​


----------



## assyrian girl (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*

oh my God thx alot i cant say nothing


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



†السريانيه† قال:


> على فكرة دي حاجه عجيبه قوي
> مش قادرة اصدق  دي حقيقه ولا ايه؟؟​



 تقريبا ايه ههههههههه ميرسى يا السريانيه على المرور والتعليق وربنا معاكى يا قمر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



fayse_f قال:


> اشكر تعبك الرب يباركك
> لكن بصراحه ده غير منطقي طبعاً كل شئ عند  الله مستطاع



عندك حق وميرسى على مرورك والتعليق ......وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا ماما اية دا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 هههههههههه اتخضيتى يا قمر .......معلشى......امشى يا حفريت من هنا .......خلاص يا فراشتنا مشى الحفريت .........ميرسى يا قمرعلى تعليقك الحلو  وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتاه تنقلب الى حيوان !!!!!!!!!!*



assyrian girl قال:


> oh my God thx alot i cant say nothing



 ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك و للتعليق وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

